# LAWS OR REGULATIONS REGARDING TARANTULAS/SPIDERS IN PET STORE???



## Varren (Jun 9, 2016)

The stupidest thing happened today.

I work at a small pet store catering to dogs cats reptiles fish ect. We have some cool little spiders too including a black widow. Now, bear in mind that they are not walking around the store, they are in little terrariums and there is NO WAY that they will ever escape.

I literally just had a customer walk in the front door. She asked me "do you guys have tarantulas in here" when i responded "yes of course" She told me that she will now take her business else ware.... LOL?! I don't understand.

Another guy came in the other day and asked if we were selling the spiders. He started talking about how it was illigal to sell spiders blah blah blah.

Do any of you know if there are any laws about possession or sale of spiders in PENNSYLVANIA?

here is a site i found ,but its about "exotic wildlife"
http://www.offthewallemporium.com/primates/lawswlex.pdf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah, man. I understand that you are pissed off, but there's no need to get mad for a couple of uneducated ignorants. T's are legal 24/7 X 365 in the U.S, nuff said. 
_Trans_ylvania or not :-s

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheInv4sion (Jun 9, 2016)

ME: Do you guys have tarantulas in here
EMPLOYEE: Yes of course
EMPLOYEE: We have many Chilean Rose Hair Tarantulas.

*Looks at enclosures*

ME: I will now take my business else ware...LOL?!

This is me at every LPS ever xD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 9, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yeah, man. I understand that you are pissed off, but there's no need to get mad for a couple of uneducated ignorants. T's are legal 24/7 X 365 in the U.S, nuff said.
> _Trans_ylvania or not :-s


Chris, not every state in the US is legal to sell Tarantulas. there are a few with restrictions. You can own them its just against the law to buy/sell them in that state.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 9, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Chris, not every state in the US is legal to sell Tarantulas. there are a few with restrictions. You can own them its just against the law to buy/sell them in that state.


Only discovered now that in Connecticut aren't legal, for instance :-/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hellblazer (Jun 9, 2016)

Tarantulas are 100% legal in PA. Most lps sell them, also lots for sale at reptile shows.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 9, 2016)

Yep 100% legal in pa.  Don't worry about it I have been in sales my whole life some people just like to think they are right let him try to vial a complaint or whatever meanwhile don't worry about it


----------



## Abyss (Jun 9, 2016)

I have picked up some sweet T's at the berks east coast show when it eas in penn a few years back


----------



## Varren (Jun 10, 2016)

ok cool thanks guys


----------



## jiacovazzi (Jun 10, 2016)

Abyss said:


> I have picked up some sweet T's at the berks east coast show when it eas in penn a few years back


Yep and thats tomorrow in Hamburg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abyss (Jun 10, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> Yep and thats tomorrow in Hamburg.


Nice, if i hadnt moved so far south i would be there hah


----------



## jiacovazzi (Jun 10, 2016)

Abyss said:


> Nice, if i hadnt moved so far south i would be there hah


Its usually a good show, albeit packed to the gills with people.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Abyss (Jun 10, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> Its usually a good show, albeit packed to the gills with people.


Agreed, about 8 years ago i think it was i was the first person in the door.
I ended up getting a 
female O. violeceopes
Slings- smithi's, boehmi's , versi's, cyaneopupescens, and if memory serves, a couple P. rufiata too


----------



## Formerphobe (Jun 10, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yeah, man. I understand that you are pissed off, but there's no need to get mad for a couple of uneducated ignorants. T's are legal 24/7 X 365 in the U.S, nuff said.
> _Trans_ylvania or not :-s


Legality of tarantula keeping is set by local jurisdiction (city, county, township, etc). Some areas the code is a bit vague. Others, it specifically states that tarantulas may not be kept as pets. Each person needs to know their local laws.
In some jurisdictions, it is legal to sell them in pet stores or at expos, but illegal for residents to own them. In most cases, unless someone makes a stink about it, or a hoarder gets raided, the law tends to look the other way.

The wording of the code in my county was changed a few years ago to specify no tarantulas. This was due to a hoarder who happened to have just a few tarantulas amongst the plethora of ill kept dogs, cats, reptiles and livestock over running his house. All it takes is for one idiot making the headlines to ruin it for the rest of us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 11, 2016)

Starantula said:


> On the subject of tattletales...why the double standards....informing OP of the rules and this right after? Lol
> 
> Not trying to pick on Chris but just saying.


Ah, got it. No, i was only talking to the user that started this thread (comment N°2).

He was angry about someone that disliked T's and the trade of those animals... i've said (to him, more or less) "no need, man, for get mad at ignorants". Back then i wasn't aware that T's were/are illegal in Connecticut, so i can't anymore say that in the whole U.S those are anyway fine to have.

What happened after between other users discussing about "swearing" i don't care. Thread starter used some not permitted words, other users let him notice that's against the site policy rules

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Only discovered now that in Connecticut aren't legal, for instance :-/


If I remember correctly Connecticut is one of those states where it is legal to own them but not legal to buy them. Which when you think about it makes absolutely no sense. 
Another weird example involves ferrets which are illegal to buy in Massachusetts but legal in all the surrounding states the last time I read about it.


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 11, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> If I remember correctly Connecticut is one of those states where it is legal to own them but not legal to buy them. Which when you think about it makes absolutely no sense.
> Another weird example involves ferrets which are illegal to buy in Massachusetts but legal in all the surrounding states the last time I read about it.


Nope not legal to sell or import into the state or own..only reason I know is we just went through this. In another thread $500 fine per and they take them and possible 90 days in jail I think it was

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jones0911 (Jun 11, 2016)

Which v


sdsnybny said:


> Chris, not every state in the US is legal to sell Tarantulas. there are a few with restrictions. You can own them its just against the law to buy/sell them in that state.


Which states are these


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 11, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> Which v
> 
> 
> Which states are these


I don't know all of them but Connecticut is one we just confirmed but I'm sure their are more.  Also a lot of townships and city have there own ordinances against exotics especially in warmer climates


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 11, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> Which v
> 
> 
> Which states are these


An easy Google search of state, county, or  city municipal codes for exotic  animals will usually do the trick. I new about Connecticut from a video I watched and would have fact checked if I lived there

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------

